# Cleaning LCD flat panel monitors



## jessman (Oct 24, 2006)

I have an LCD flat panel monitor, and a few months ago I bought these anti static cleaning wipes from walmart. They work really good on my LCD HDTV, but after 3 uses of them on my monitor I now have MASSIVE streak marks going all over the monitor. They are hard to notice when it is on, but you can still notice them, and when you turn it off, I can't even bear to look at it. So how do I get rid of those streaks, and what should I use to clean my monitor off with?


----------



## 8210GUY (Aug 29, 2006)

The makers usually state do NOT use cleaning products on their screens, the safest is a damp soft cloth with no detergent or anything, there may be specific cleaning wipes as you have found but different screens probably use different compounds and some may not be compatible, but you have to read the info very clearly because they will probably list what you should and shouldn't do with them, so I couldn't say what to do to get rid of the marks, but from now on just use a soft damp cloth, if your lucky it will help with the marks as well.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I use Windex and purified water. Avoid using things like tissues as they break up too easily and leave fiber bits. Cotton cloth works best and won't scratch. Most paper towels work as well, but some can scratch the glass.

I'd avoid just about any cleaning product from Wal-Mart...


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

http://www.wikihow.com/Clean-a-Laptop-Screen-With-Household-Products
http://www.ergoindemand.com/about-cleaning-lcd-screens.htm


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

DO NOT spray the screen.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

You can pick up a pack of LCD cleaning wipes at staples for $5. I use these, and if you use the dry wipe right after the moistened wipe, you won't get streaks. I know which antistatic wipes you are refering to (I picked up some at Wal-Mart as well), and they work good if you use them to clean the mouse or keyboard.


----------



## jessman (Oct 24, 2006)

yeah on my tv they evaporate in no time, but once I used them on the montor, the wetness did not evaportae in a short time, which is what left the streaks I think


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

I use a product called Avico LCDK5, more or less a spray but works great. A bit on the pricy side but is made for plasma and LCD screens


----------



## Ralck (Dec 10, 2004)

What I usually use is a mixture of 50% Isopropyl Alcohol (91% Isopropyl works best, but 70% will be fine also) and 50% water (purified is better if you have it available, but regular tap will work just fine).
I stick that in a small spray bottle along with a soft, lint-free cloth. I spray the mixture on to the cloth (again, NEVER spray onto the screen) and wipe the screen down with the cloth.

It can streak a bit if your not careful, but it's pretty easy to give your monitor a streak-free clean. It's also the cheapest solution I've found, coming in at around 50 cents for a large bottle of Isopropyl (which remember, makes double the mixture), and water is free, and a spray bottle/lint-free cloth won't be more than 2 dollars each. I'm still working on my first 4 ounces or so of this stuff after about 6 months.


----------

